# Uniform Tailoring



## RedcapCrusader (2 Dec 2014)

Anyone in the Calgary Area known of a good tailor that I can go to for my measurements to be redone and tailor my DEUs?

I understand I can go to just about any suit/tux/formal wear place and have it done but I thought I'd tap the knowledge here to see if anyone knows of a place that is excellent in service and maybe even understands the DEU. 

Unfortunately the supply counter here did an excellent job at botching my measurements, just imagine a 6 year old in a grown adults suit... Pretty bad.


----------



## McG (3 Dec 2014)

Why not send the uniform back to get the right size?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (3 Dec 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> Why not send the uniform back to get the right size?



I am sending it all back, but I need correct measurements to update my profile as everything on record is way off and was just curious if there's any CAF members that are in or have been in Calgary that have used a tailor in the city and have had good results.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2014)

If you are in the mood, you can make a trip to Edmonton and visit Andrei Tailors there.

http://www.andreitailors.com/military_contact-frame.html


----------



## Pencil Tech (3 Dec 2014)

If that is your first issue of DEU you should nevertheless have a Logistik Unicorp account now and I found that if I entered my measurements online with them I got DEU that fit pretty darned well and they were delivered in a matter of days. Why not give that a try and then take back what they issued you to stores?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2014)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> If that is your first issue of DEU you should nevertheless have a Logistik Unicorp account now and I found that if I entered my measurements online with them I got DEU that fit pretty darned well and they were delivered in a matter of days. Why not give that a try and then take back what they issued you to stores?



He does and is looking for a 'professional' tailor in order to have correct measurements made, as:



			
				RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the supply counter here did an excellent job at botching my measurements, just imagine a 6 year old in a grown adults suit... Pretty bad.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (3 Dec 2014)

I've had no such luck finding anyone that understands the CAF uniform, as previously the RegF had a base tailor and the one tailor in Altadore that was used has been turned into a snooty wine bar.

I'll just drop in to a Moore's or TipTop. Thanks everyone.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I've had no such luck finding anyone that understands the CAF uniform, as previously the RegF had a base tailor and the one tailor in Altadore that was used has been turned into a snooty wine bar.
> 
> I'll just drop in to a Moore's or TipTop. Thanks everyone.



That is why I suggested a "Road Trip" to Andrei's in Edmonton.  They do all our Mess Kit, as well as other uniforms for LEOs, Tuxes and plain Jane suits.  If anyone would know a CAF uniform they would........Of course if you were going to Edmonton on a work day, you could just as easily stop into Base Clothing.


----------

